# Compaq Presario CQ60 Will Not Turn On



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Hi all

My wife has a Compaq Presario CQ 60 and it will not turn on.

I have tried battery & charger out and pressing power button for 20 seconds, this did not work.

When I try and power up the power light (the one that looks like a lightning bolt) flashes 3 times. I have tried to power up with out the battery and absolutely nothing happens.

I have tried removing and shifting the memory but again to no avail.

Anything else I have missed or that you can suggest please?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this may be a place to start Computer Does Not Start and Emits an LED or Beep Code Compaq Presario CQ60-413NR Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Also see the sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Thanks joeten

Have tried all of that, there are 2 memory sticks so i'd be surprised of both have gone! Tried with single stick in both slots one at a time and still no joy.


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Just noticed there is something stuck near the fan and partly on it. Looks like it's been put on something that may have melted and got into the fan. What can I do if this is th case?

Will I have to get some compressed air and try that? Can I use a hoover to suck it out? OR can it be opened and cleaned manually?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to determine what it is if it has melted and set fast you need to consider will you do more damage trying to remove it please do not use a hoover it could cause static and kill the board,A service manual time and patience will be required and possibly a new fan


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Thanks joeten

So basically I need to get the compressed air and try that.

If that does not work what would anyone suggest be my next port of call?

If the fan is jammed would that cause the RAM to fail? (I ask that as I have the 3 x LED flash)

Can or does the 3 blink/flash of the LED refer anything else?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you know what it is ie plastic a chewy sweet gum,if the fan is not working it will most likely overheat very quickly which can damage the video chip or other hardware,have you checked the led flash codes Blank Screen LED Error Codes Compaq Presario CQ60-413NR Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi do you know what it is ie plastic a chewy sweet gum,if the fan is not working it will most likely overheat very quickly which can damage the video chip or other hardware,have you checked the led flash codes Blank Screen LED Error Codes Compaq Presario CQ60-413NR Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


Yes, but there is no caps lock light as such but the charging indicator light (lightning bolt) light flashes x 3, as there is no caps lock light I assume this is the LED they are referring to and this equals memory issue. Is it is possible the overheating would damage the memory?

Also I had to replace the battery in Jan 2012 so I wonder if I got a duff battery?


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

should of said before, full model no:

Compaq Presario CQ60-212EM

Sorry!


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Success! To a point!

Found my Trust power adapter, which has different ends you can clip on and I clipped in the Compaq end and we have power, boot up etc.

However I think the AC adapter in the laptop itself is loose as when it is at a certain angle it will not charge and an x comes up on the battery meter.

Does anyone know how easy it is to repair this?

Thanks again


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Also:

So much for the blinking LEDs indicating the fault!

Should I fix the AC now or just wait?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi first good to see you spotted the correct tip, as to the dc jack first get the service manual then see the videos here it will give you some idea of what can be involved 
repair the dc jack on a Compaq Presario CQ60-212EM - Google Search

there is a further video here which may help also (Part 1 of 4) How to take apart/disassemble a Compaq presario CQ60 laptop - YouTube
service manual http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNFrreT12TZLRV2VCq1bNzha2kkZaA&cad=rja


----------



## PJBtech (May 8, 2012)

Belated Big Thanks Joeten you're a star!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry for the delay in answering you been away on holiday,Your most welcome


----------

